# Fish id



## mort (1 Sep 2020)

This image popped up on on another thread and I really like the fish but not sure what they are exactly (steven chong scape). Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## milla (1 Sep 2020)

Danio shanensis

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw3FodwIF2WjJtwggasV0D3j


----------



## dw1305 (1 Sep 2020)

Hi all,





mort said:


> I really like the fish but not sure what they are exactly (steven chong scape). Any ideas?





milla said:


> Danio shanensis


I'm not sure now, I thought they were a Cyprinid as well.  My guess was the genus that used to be _Barilius _sp., where some species are now _Opsarius spp. etc._

cheers Darrel


----------



## castle (1 Sep 2020)

devario auropurpureus, maybe?

https://www.biolib.cz/en/image/id326249/


----------



## milla (1 Sep 2020)

Could be either. Oh well two choices for mort anyway.


----------



## castle (1 Sep 2020)

milla said:


> Could be either. Oh well two choices for mort anyway.



I think you're right to be honest, but with such poor resolution hard to say either way.


----------



## sparkyweasel (1 Sep 2020)

_Inlecypris auropupurea/Devario auropurpureus_  doesn't have the horizontal stripe on the caudal peduncle ('p-stripe').


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2020)

Imaginary photoshopped species maybe ? 😬


----------



## alto (1 Sep 2020)

This is Steven Chong,  fish in his IAPLC 2019 Rank 15th layout Amano-Gawa were juvenile
_Barilius_ _bakeri _
(he’d wanted to use a local Japanese fish but was convinced otherwise by the TAU)


----------



## mort (2 Sep 2020)

Thanks everyone. I initially thought barilius but convinced myself they were too slender, and didn't really have any other ideas.


----------



## alto (3 Sep 2020)

I don’t think these are Barilius (either - same too slender conclusion), but I suspect  Steve Chong travelled a similar path in choosing the fish


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Sep 2020)

He has his own YT channel  might be in comments?


----------



## sparkyweasel (3 Sep 2020)

milla said:


> Could be either. Oh well two choices for mort anyway.


Looking again, I think it's *both*.
The fish on the right looks like _Inlecypris auropurpurea_ and the others look like _I. shanensis_.


----------



## alto (4 Sep 2020)

Now that Undying is posted on Steve Scapes (FB page), I suspect he would answer the question


----------



## BrysonZheng (7 Sep 2020)

Steven has confirmed that they’re Inlecypris auropurpureus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

